# How soon till she kids?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok my newly found friends...a month ago on my birthday I went to the "barn sale" to sell a buck I had and since it was my birthday bought a doe. She was skinny, (no one understands animals get worms here) but she would be a nice looking goat with some meat on her. She had a little 'bag' (?) when I got her but thought she probably was taken from her kids. So for the last month, I have thought I have been putting weight on her, but this morning her vulva was big and I felt her ligaments and are only firm at the top. So any guesses on how long? Last year I didnt know any of my goats were bred till I walked out and saw kids on the ground. And yes I know this goes along with 'barn sales', but she was cheap and could tell all she need was love, food, and wormer. (and was - for johnes)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I always have to LOL when we say "I got a goat for my birthday!", most people do not relate!

Anyway, so she has a bag and loose ligs...has she lost her mucus plug? Is she staying away from the other goats? Is she building a nest? Have you heard her talking to her stomach? Has her topline become "raised" near her tailhead? Has her udder size increased and become shiny?

While I'm always feeling for the ligs to be gone all of these other "symptoms" are indicative of labor. We need pictures, of course. But, watch for her to do the "up/down" thing...when she is pawing at the bedding and going down, up, paw some more, down, up paw some more etc.

I hope her condition has improved in the short time you've had her. Bless you for saving her. Good luck!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I LOOOOVE getting goats for my birthday!!  or even christmas  

Agreee with Di I always check behavior along with how big her udder is getting. I got some goats for my dad...rescued as some lady had to get rid of and one has a HUGE bag....then I saw a 6 month old or so sucking so once I pull him away (he is wethered) if her bag shrinks than probably not pregnant, if it stays same size prob preggy  Hope you have babies soon


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No Di nothing else, well except for the going away from the other goats, which is what made me inspect her more, thought she wasnt feeling good. I dont think shes going to get a real shinny bag since she is in poor shape. Better then when I got her but is still on the skinny side. Ill try to get a pic of her today and see if I can figure out how to post it here (not that smart with computers. And also when I checked her ligs this morning had actualy felt a little more firm, but the tail head is still more raised then it was about a week ago when I checked. Well off to try to get pics.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ok you guys it says that my pic are basicaly to big, any help?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ok we will try photo bucket 
http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee504/wolford559/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ok my posts are not going threw. Here is the pics at photo bucket http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee5 ... rstLogin=1


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

anywhere from hours to a month with the plug (white stuff in pic) so just keep your eye on her....

I messaged on the other post too


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I would guess she might be due within 2 weeks or so. she's very pretty!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, that's the "plug". Mine have lost theirs anywhere from a few hours to several weeks ahead! So, not much help, but at least we know "it's coming".

Keep watching her. The ligs will come and go. Do you have a kidding stall? I usually have the girls in their stall at night, so I can watch them on the monitor. If she has a friend they can be together in there while you wait. When she really starts you can evict the friend.

So, you are on "kid watch" for awhile. We'll hope for twins, do you want does or bucklings?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... keep an eye on her.... it is hard to predict when a doe will kid.....so it is always a guessing game.... :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Di. I didnt know the ligs came and went. I was thinking she would have them soon since it seem like she changed so much over night. I have her in my garden right out side my window. I think she still has some time before she kids, I try to stay up as late as I can to check her right before bed so if I need to move her to the kidding house. Its a little small and a little farther from the house. Am going to town tomorrow and getting a baby monitor, and when i get more funds, am making some kidding stalls close to the side of the house. She has been eating and sleeping ALOT yesterday and this morning. I dont think ill be able to keep the kids, so just want healthy kids. Just want to see them since Im not sure what she is or what she bred to!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, ligs are fun aren't they, I didn't know they came and went at first either. It would be funny...if it wasn't so annoying!

Her breed is a question...I can't tell how big her ears are? She's probably a mix of say...Boer/? Maybe Alpine? If she's small it may be a NigerianX. Anybody else want to guess?

A baby monitor is OK, I used one for 2 years. But, I had a moaner, and I was still running out there a lot. lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumb: good thats i was thinking she was when i got her. (boer alpine). Just seemed the more I looked at her, which has been alot these days, the less boer I saw.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's really pretty. Are you going to milk her? Is she a friendly girl? Have you had her tested yet? I think that would probably be a good idea. Maybe too late to get the results back before she kids, though. Will you be keeping any of her kids? I would consider pulling the doelings for bottle feeding if you aren't sure of her CAE status. Then you can get her tested and know for sure for next time.

I'm so jealous of all you folks with kids due...none of the girls I breed in the summer "took"...but...it was probably the heat, darn. :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So any changes from the other day?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well thought for sure she was going to have them today. Her stomach dropped, her ligs were gone, layed around all day, and had a long thing of white mucus, then went and checked her agein, and ligs back and running around :? . I dont know about her, maybe tomorrow. Actualy was a good thing she didnt have them today since the wind is 30 mph today and gonna be worse tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She's cute!! Glad she's got a home with you now  Can't wait to see the baby (s)


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Hope all goes well. Keep us updated.


----------

